# Hydraulic operated chair/creeper



## havasu (Aug 20, 2013)

This is may be the best invention since ice cream. What a great tool for any man.

One of the biggest draw backs to the car hobby is getting down and back up about a million times while working on your car, this thing remedies that problem especially for the ones that do not have room for a hoist.

A new toy for the old boys who play in the garage!

http://www.wimp.com/hydraulicchair/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2013)

That looks sweet, but... How much?


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sure it is more than both you and me could afford if we pool our money together, I'm afraid!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2013)

havasu said:


> I'm sure it is more than both you and me could afford if we pool our money together, I'm afraid!



Maybe we can get Chris and Wood to chip in and we can have shared custody. I'll be glad to keep it here in Nashville...


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2013)

I am jumping on that one, then I can get even fatter. I love it.


----------

